
Computing GCSE 'leaves girls and poorer students behind' - keithpeter
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38364076
======
keithpeter
I'm going to see if I can find a copy of the GCSE textbook. GCSEs are exams
taken at 16 in UK and A level is the more specialised exam taken at 18 in UK.

